# Weed.



## raisingarizona

Choices choices. Legal weed is pretty cool!


----------



## JTG

I take it dispensaries just started opening? Yes, it’s kid in a candy store territory. It’ll still be a while before we have official dispensaries open in NY….although there are a number of smoke shops that have found creative ways to “give it away”.


----------



## raisingarizona

JTG said:


> I take it dispensaries just started opening? Yes, it’s kid in a candy store territory. It’ll still be a while before we have official dispensaries open in NY….although there are a number of smoke shops that have found creative ways to “give it away”.


It’s been around two years here I think. I’ve only been once. At this point weed just seems to happen. I think I spent thirty bucks on it since last spring.


----------



## Ripitz

Been going to the one in Great Barrington for a while now. Hit up Cat for some night skiing on the way back.


----------



## raisingarizona

Ripitz said:


> Been going to the one in Great Barrington for a while now. Hit up Cat for some night skiing on the way back.


I got my first speeding ticket going through Great Barrington after skiing at Butternut in 93. My Grandmother used to get me books of free ski passes there from her work.


----------



## raisingarizona

I got to visit a friends farm up in Humboldt this past summer. That’s a wild and extremely dangerous scene up there. I totally loved it!


----------



## Low Angle Life

Ripitz said:


> Been going to the one in Great Barrington for a while now. Hit up Cat for some night skiing on the way back.





North Hampton opening weekend for Mass rec on the way back from Mt. Snow in 2018 lol. The locals driving by heckling all the out of staters like myself cracked me up. Kooks in their eyes for driving from out of state, waiting in line and paying taxes.


----------



## JTG

Taxes…the very reason black market dealers aren’t going out of bid’ness….


----------



## tirolski

How’s yer joint George?


----------



## Ripitz

raisingarizona said:


> I got my first speeding ticket going through Great Barrington after skiing at Butternut in 93. My Grandmother used to get me books of free ski passes there from her work.


Love the Buttnut. Haven’t been there in years. Got to get back there and do a rip report. It gets no play around here. It’s always Platty, Platty, Platty, Gore, Gore and more Gore. Jeesh.


----------



## JTG

Ripitz said:


> Love the Buttnut. Haven’t been there in years. Got to get back there and do a rip report. It gets no play around here. It’s always Platty, Platty, Platty, Gore, Gore and more Gore. Jeesh.


If I’m going anywhere near Hillsdale/GB it’s going to be for some BC exploring, not Buttnut/Mount. There’s a reason for Platty, Platty, Platty, Gore, Gore, more Gore, as opposed to Mount Nutbutt.

Then again…..anyone who appreciates a weed thread appreciates a change of scenery. Nothing better than a well placed change of scenery!


----------



## Campgottagopee

I like growing my own. Tending to them on the daily is a fun chore. Every year I learn something about this challenging trade.


----------



## raisingarizona

Campgottagopee said:


> I like growing my own. Tending to them on the daily is a fun chore. Every year I learn something about this challenging trade.


I bet that’s fun. My friends home gardens are how I seem to always have some flower floating around. I’m always trading for different strands or edibles.


----------



## Cornhead

$30!? You must be a weed whore.?


----------



## raisingarizona

Cornhead said:


> View attachment 11341
> $30!? You must be a weed whore.?


I helped my buddy harvest what was going to be over a hundred pounds while visiting him in humboldt. He gave me 2 ounces and ever since then I’ve been trading with friends. I swear, this whole year I keep saying “ weed just happens” ?


----------



## Cornhead

raisingarizona said:


> I helped my buddy harvest what was going to be over a hundred pounds while visiting him in humboldt. He gave me 2 ounces and ever since then I’ve been trading with friends. I swear, this whole year I keep saying “ weed just happens” ?


Good for you. I live in NYS, probably be a year, or more, until we're able to purchase it legally. This fentanyl bs is all the more reason to legalize it, scary.


----------



## Campgottagopee

raisingarizona said:


> I helped my buddy harvest what was going to be over a hundred pounds


That's some serious work!!! It's so damn tedious sitting there for hours trimming. Last year I got a pound off of one plant and I was like I hope I never get this much off of one plant again....lol
One thing I like about growing it is when I head out to a party I just grab a jar and leave it there.


----------



## tirolski

_*"Epic* amount_." 
*emphasis* added
White City, Oregon warehouses.
That’s not Mom and Pop y’all.








OSP: 'Epic amount' of illegal marijuana seized at 5 White City warehouses, valued at $500 million - KTVZ


A two-day raid on five large warehouses in White City late this week turned up about 250 tons of illegal, processed marijuana, “an epic amount” with a "conservative street value" of about $500 million, Oregon State Police reported Saturday.




ktvz.com


----------



## Peter Minde

I haven't indulged for years, but I have a story to tell. This would be early 1990s. Back when I was selling wine wholesale, a co-worker hosted a Hallowe'en party. Guest of honor was a well known California winemaker whose name I prolly shouldn't divulge. During the course of the evening, he comes up to me and goes, do you smoke? And I go, not for a long time. So he said, let me give you a little advance sales incentive, and laid some homegrown on me.

When my friends and I convened for the annual Thanksgiving camping trip in the Adirondacks, I gave it to them. They said it was the best stuff they'd ever had.


----------



## Cornhead

When I was a teenager I made a bong out of black PVC. I used a hockey puck for a base. I centered the pipe on the puck, etched a line around the tube onto the puck, used a compass to do the same for the inside diameter. I then went around the lines with a flathead screwdriver and a hammer, pried the rubber out between the lines with the screwdriver, put some epoxy in the trough, assembled. The results were awesome. It looked monolithic. I then thought it'd be cool to have a metal ring around the carb. I took a ball needle, broke off the needle, screwed it into the carb hole, sanded it to match the curve of the pipe, voila. The best part was nobody realized the base was a hockey puck til after a few hits, "Hey, that's a hockey puck, isn't it?" Too funny

The heavy hockey puck saved a few bong spills too, if you were lucky it'd tip back and forth and right itself, nothing worse than spilled bong water, yuck.


----------



## ScottySkis

Media outlets are hyping a new, questionable study alleging that cannabis may offset the effectiveness of certain prescription medications. See NORML's rebuttal to these claims below:

Armentano questioned how powerful these interactions could be, given how long marijuana has been used both recreationally and medicinally.

"Adults — and patients in particular — have been consuming cannabinoids medicinally for centuries, and this practice has become quite commonplace over the past few decades," Armentano said. "Many of these patients are older and many of them may also be prescribed other medications. Were cannabinoids to be significantly contraindicated among this population, one would presume that there would be ample empirical evidence already available substantiating this concern."


----------



## tirolski

Cornhead said:


> When I was a teenager I made a bong out of black PVC. I used a hockey puck for a base. I centered the pipe on the puck, etched a line around the tube onto the puck, used a compass to do the same for the inside diameter. I then went around the lines with a flathead screwdriver and a hammer, pried the rubber out between the lines with the screwdriver, put some epoxy in the trough, assembled. The results were awesome. It looked monolithic. I then thought it'd be cool to have a metal ring around the carb. I took a ball needle, broke off the needle, screwed it into the carb hole, sanded it to match the curve of the pipe, voila. The best part was nobody realized the base was a hockey puck til after a few hits, "Hey, that's a hockey puck, isn't it?" Too funny
> 
> The heavy hockey puck saved a few bong spills too, if you were lucky it'd tip back and forth and right itself, nothing worse than spilled bong water, yuck.


Folks at madstop made a thing once.
Erlenmyer flask, separatory funnel, Tyson tubing, corks and a big ass bowl they found somewhere.
Called it The Adiabetic Expander. They ended up passin Physical Chemistry.
Some of the others who hit it rarely went to class and had a much harder time gettin good grades.
To be fair alcohol was also involved, so YMMV.


----------



## x10003q

Cornhead said:


> When I was a teenager I made a bong out of black PVC. I used a hockey puck for a base. I centered the pipe on the puck, etched a line around the tube onto the puck, used a compass to do the same for the inside diameter. I then went around the lines with a flathead screwdriver and a hammer, pried the rubber out between the lines with the screwdriver, put some epoxy in the trough, assembled. The results were awesome. It looked monolithic. I then thought it'd be cool to have a metal ring around the carb. I took a ball needle, broke off the needle, screwed it into the carb hole, sanded it to match the curve of the pipe, voila. The best part was nobody realized the base was a hockey puck til after a few hits, "Hey, that's a hockey puck, isn't it?" Too funny
> 
> The heavy hockey puck saved a few bong spills too, if you were lucky it'd tip back and forth and right itself, nothing worse than spilled bong water, yuck.
> View attachment 11350


Presence


----------



## x10003q

NJ voted for legal weed 2 years ago and it still does not exist. They did decriminalize weed, so a trip to Mass might be in the cards.


----------



## tirolski

These folks sold heritage veggies & heritage veggie plants and grew some CBG plants this year along with CBD plants.
Their tomato plants we put in grew well.
The folks are nice.








Harvesting at New York's Tap Root Fields


Tap Root's plants are grown in an organic soil amended with horse compost, biochar, chicken manure and old spent hemp from the processor.




leafmagazines.com


----------



## jasonwx

Last time I smoked weed was 1978 at a queen concert. 
But I find this subject fascinating. 
I have a terrible time sleeping. Maybe weed is the answer


----------



## x10003q

jasonwx said:


> Last time I smoked weed was 1978 at a queen concert.
> But I find this subject fascinating.
> I have a terrible time sleeping. Maybe weed is the answer


It is - try a mellow 2.5 mg gummy. It will take the edge right off.


----------



## tirolski

An Ole Miss Rebel lost several $millions on draft day when a video came out on his own tweeter account of him hitting a gas mask. bong, allegedly.

At the time, the NCAA was investigating Ole Miss regarding Tunsil's signing with the Rebels.
It was all during coach Hugh Freeze’s shit-show era. Tunsil plays left tackle (aka The Blind Side).

Freeze was the private high school football coach of another left tackle who’s story was the basis for movie The Blind Side.

Tunsil’s now a 2 time all pro in the NFL & just signed a deal for 3 years $66 million total.
Hotty Toddy y’all.








Texans’ Tunsil surprises single mothers with shopping spree, holiday party | SportsTalk 790


Discover the latest local and national sports news from SportsTalk 790.




sportstalk790.iheart.com


----------



## raisingarizona

The Dean Cummings story is very interesting. He definitely suffers from serious mental health issues but you have to wonder how did head injuries and heavy marijuana use factor into all of this. 









The Final Descent of Dean Cummings


From the outside, things seemed perfect for the former world extreme skiing champion: he had a family, a successful guiding business, and unending adventure out his front door in Valdez, Alaska. But something dark festered beneath the surface.




www.outsideonline.com


----------



## raisingarizona

LISTEN: An Alaska ski legend is accused of murder. This writer went inside 'The final descent of Dean Cummings'


Dean Cummings was a champion skier and a pioneer in the Alaska heli-skiing industry, but according to reporting by Outside Magazine, colleagues described him as increasingly out of touch with reality in the years before he allegedly shot and killed a man.




www.alaskapublic.org


----------



## Ripitz

raisingarizona said:


> The Dean Cummings story is very interesting. He definitely suffers from serious mental health issues but you have to wonder how did head injuries and heavy marijuana use factor into all of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Final Descent of Dean Cummings
> 
> 
> From the outside, things seemed perfect for the former world extreme skiing champion: he had a family, a successful guiding business, and unending adventure out his front door in Valdez, Alaska. But something dark festered beneath the surface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.outsideonline.com


Very sad story. He had some serious mental health issues and drug use probably exasperated them. Lots of people have crazy stories about him. I have my own from crossing paths in Europe and out West. No doubt he has a head full of bad wiring. My friends in Alaska witnessed his downfall up there. They said it was downright frightening. It’s a shame no one was able to help sooner and a life was lost as a result.


----------



## raisingarizona

Ripitz said:


> Very sad story. He had some serious mental health issues and drug use probably exasperated them. Lots of people have crazy stories about him. I have my own from crossing paths in Europe and out West. No doubt he has a head full of bad wiring. My friends in Alaska witnessed his downfall up there. They said it was downright frightening. It’s a shame no one was able to help sooner and a life was lost as a result.


Care to elaborate on your experiences with him? I’ve never met him but from watching him in videos and interviews he always seemed like a guy that had something to prove, maybe a bit of a chip on his shoulder. I can actually relate to a lot of his story honestly. I’ve grown away from being a similar person but I was a lot like him when I was younger as far as the struggles as a kid with school, having something to prove and being a bit of an attention whore but some demons will probably never fully disappear unfortunately. I’ve also had around 10 concussions and like my weed.


----------



## Campgottagopee

raisingarizona said:


> Care to elaborate on your experiences with him?


I'd like to hear too.

I've read those articles and he certainly was a character, to say the least.


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> Very sad story.  He had some serious mental health issues and drug use probably exasperated them. Lots of people have crazy stories about him. I have my own from crossing paths in Europe and out West. No doubt he has a head full of bad wiring. My friends in Alaska witnessed his downfall up there. They said it was downright frightening. It’s a shame no one was able to help sooner and a life was lost as a result.


The article makes it sound like his wife tried to get him help.
Valdez Alaska isn’t known as a great place for mental health support if ya have a problem.


----------



## Ripitz

raisingarizona said:


> Care to elaborate on your experiences with him? I’ve never met him but from watching him in videos and interviews he always seemed like a guy that had something to prove, maybe a bit of a chip on his shoulder. I can actually relate to a lot of his story honestly. I’ve grown away from being a similar person but I was a lot like him when I was younger as far as the struggles as a kid with school, having something to prove and being a bit of an attention whore but some demons will probably never fully disappear unfortunately. I’ve also had around 10 concussions and like my weed.


I won’t go into the details of our interactions as I don’t feel it would be constructive. I was introduced to him in Cham by Gary Bigham. The party scene at the time was pretty heavy. In Big Sky I had to protect a female employee. We’ll just leave it at that.

I met lots of one of a kind people in my ski bum travels. Many living life to the fullest. Some of them beyond. Dean was like a pitbull. Once he latched on to something he wasn’t letting go. Lots of mental health problems with people living that lifestyle. Depression, addiction and manic behavior run rampant and are rarely addressed. It’s also one of the reasons I stopped chasing it. I was happy to get out alive. 

Take care of yourself RA. You have a lot of reasons to stay healthy.


----------



## raisingarizona

Ripitz said:


> I won’t go into the details of our interactions as I don’t feel it would be constructive. I was introduced to him in Cham by Gary Bigham. The party scene at the time was pretty heavy. In Big Sky I had to protect a female employee. We’ll just leave it at that.
> 
> I met lots of one of one of a kind people in my ski bum travels. Many living life to the fullest. Some of them beyond. Dean was like a pitbull. Once he latched on to something he wasn’t letting go. Lots of mental health problems with people living that lifestyle. Depression, addiction and manic behavior run rampant and are rarely addressed. It’s also one of the reasons I stopped chasing it. I was happy to get out alive.
> 
> Take care of yourself RA. You have a lot of reasons to stay healthy.


Thanks. I am, currently. There’s always a bit of a struggle. I’m focused on family, work and skiing right now and that helps.

Excellent reply btw. Gary Bingham? Cham? Dang, you’re a world class ski bum. I’m really stoked you're on this forum. This place is pretty damn cool.


----------



## Campgottagopee

raisingarizona said:


> Excellent reply btw. Gary Bingham? Cham? Dang, you’re a world class ski bum. I’m really stoked your on this forum. This place is pretty damn cool.


Same
I'm glad you're both here
Felt like I was the only ski bum around --- lol
Not that I was even close to either one of your bumness level , but hey, I lived my dream


----------



## Brownski

Campgottagopee said:


> Same
> I'm glad you're both here
> Felt like I was the only ski bum around --- lol
> Not that I was even close to either one of your bumness level , but hey, I lived my dream


ditto
I think you stuck it out longer then me though- only 2 winters here.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> I think you stuck it out longer then me though- only 2 winters here.


Not by much
I made it 4 years
Heck, if I didn't get hurt I might still be doing it. Who knows.


----------



## raisingarizona

Isn’t it great to have done it though, no matter how long or to what extent?


----------



## tirolski

A dozen years ago Skorton, the President of Cornell, said in his commencement speech,
“If you learn anything at Cornell, learn to ask for help.”...
"there are an infinite number of bad jokes about men who would rather drive around lost than ask for directions—and it’s still a problem for me even in this era of GPS. But seeking help when you need it is a sign of strength not weakness."

I bummed for a week or so before turkey day once, then we all peed in the snow"I quit” just down the mountain from Smugg’s.
Still skied that winter around CNY as I worked the 4-12 evening shift at a data center way before the internet was thought of.
Takes some skill to dot the i and cross the t.


----------



## Campgottagopee

raisingarizona said:


> Isn’t it great to have done it though, no matter how long or to what extent?


100%
Absolutely
I wouldn't trade those years, friends, fights, for anything


----------



## Ripitz

I’ll never be done. The adventure just moves in a new direction. Our Peanut is my biggest one yet. It’s fun hanging out with you guys. I appreciate everyone on this forum. You all are good people.

Back on topic, I’ve been taking a break and I really don’t miss it. If all goes well though and we don’t get Covid, I’m gonna smoke a big fat joint at Magic on New Year's.


----------



## Campgottagopee

We just made a new batch of butter
Gotta get those brownies ready for our snowmobile trip


----------



## Low Angle Life

Don't overdoer Rip, anytime I take a tolerance break I'm shocked by how strongly it effects me first time back. Then second round is all back to normal and which is disappointing. I also have an oddly high tolerance tho, particularly with edibles 600mg or more just to feel it, not really practical.


----------



## Brownski

raisingarizona said:


> Isn’t it great to have done it though, no matter how long or to what extent?


Yes
It’s hard to even express how glad I am that I did.


----------



## raisingarizona

Low Angle Life said:


> Don't overdoer Rip, anytime I take a tolerance break I'm shocked by how strongly it effects me first time back. Then second round is all back to normal and which is disappointing. I also have an oddly high tolerance tho, particularly with edibles 600mg or more just to feel it, not really practical.


Wtf? ?

I micro dose 3 or 4 mg and it’s perfect. 7 or 8 and I have a peaking moment of paranoia but it’s extremely short lived and easy to talk my way right out of it. 15 mg and I better be in motion skiing or riding or I’m a little too high to function. 

600 is insane to me!


----------



## Harvey

raisingarizona said:


> This place is pretty damn cool.



Just imagine the fun we would have if it snowed.


----------



## Sbob

Ripitz said:


> I won’t go into the details of our interactions as I don’t feel it would be constructive. I was introduced to him in Cham by Gary Bigham. The party scene at the time was pretty heavy. In Big Sky I had to protect a female employee. We’ll just leave it at that.
> 
> I met lots of one of a kind people in my ski bum travels. Many living life to the fullest. Some of them beyond. Dean was like a pitbull. Once he latched on to something he wasn’t letting go. Lots of mental health problems with people living that lifestyle. Depression, addiction and manic behavior run rampant and are rarely addressed. It’s also one of the reasons I stopped chasing it. I was happy to get out alive.
> 
> Take care of yourself RA. You have a lot of reasons to stay healthy.


You need to write a book about your adventures!


----------



## Campgottagopee

raisingarizona said:


> Wtf? ?
> 
> I micro dose 3 or 4 mg and it’s perfect. 7 or 8 and I have a peaking moment of paranoia but it’s extremely short lived and easy to talk my way right out of it. 15 mg and I better be in motion skiing or riding or I’m a little too high to function.
> 
> 600 is insane to me!


Dude! Thank you. Glad I'm not the only one confused.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Sbob said:


> You need to write a book about your adventures!


Maybe he has?


----------



## Ripitz

Sbob said:


> You need to write a book about your adventures!


Ha! I appreciate that. One of misadventures would definitely be bigger. Writing for the front page once was stressful enough.


----------



## raisingarizona

Harvey said:


> Just imagine the fun we would have if it snowed.


Forecast here is calling for up to 50 inches up at top shack by Saturday evening with continued precipitation until the following Saturday! I’m rooting for you guys out there but Ma does what Ma does. 

It could rain to the roof here, the forecasters won’t commit to anything. If it gets good I’ll post up some stoke.


----------



## Harvey

raisingarizona said:


> I’m rooting for you guys.


And we're counting on you to post up the pow until we break through.


----------



## raisingarizona

It’s been full on droughty right up to Christmas. This is pretty rad if it comes through. Temps at lower elevations are much warmer. It’s iffy at 9300, the base of Snowbowl.


----------



## Harvey

raisingarizona said:


> It’s been full on droughty right up to Christmas. This is pretty rad if it comes through. Temps at lower elevations are much warmer. It’s iffy at 9300, the base of Snowbowl.
> 
> View attachment 11529


LOL in the east if it ain't iffy we probably aren't even in the game.

What's the elevation of that forecast?

BTW it's HILARIOUS that Friday's Forecast of 23-to-29 inches only qualifies for a Winter Weather Advisory.

What's it take for a Winter Storm Warming?

If it is going to snow where you are, you could start an AZ Conditions thread. ?


----------



## Ripitz

Powder days are overrated, remember?

I think it’s funny we finally got Harvey to post something in the weed thread.


----------



## raisingarizona

Harvey said:


> LOL in the east if it ain't iffy we probably aren't even in the game.
> 
> What's the elevation of that forecast?
> 
> BTW it's HILARIOUS that Friday's Forecast of 23-to-29 inches only qualifies for a Winter Weather Advisory.
> 
> What's it take for a Winter Storm Warming?
> 
> If it is going to snow where you are, you could start an AZ Conditions thread. ?


Will do.

That forecast is for 11,500. That’s the top of the Agassiz lift.

Top Shack during a similar December event, 2017. 



I’ll go move my local ramblings now into a new, conditions thread.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Just imagine the fun we would have if it snowed.


6” of Lake Effect last night makes the place look a lot more like Christmas.
Supposed to snow a few inches tomorrow.
Song opened today and they’re working hard on Lab too.
Letitsnow Fun fun fun.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Campgottagopee said:


> Dude! Thank you. Glad I'm not the only one confused.


Here is all I know, way back in the day friends and I would make brownies, 1 zip to 8 brownies. They would have 1 each and go comatose, I would eat 1 and nothing. Next time round I tried 2, nothing. After that I wrote off edibles and moved on. A few years later I was in CO pretty soon after they had legalized rec. Bought 3 sleeves on gummies, 10mg each, 100mgs per sleeve. Started with three thinking _hey these things are legit, I should be careful, _hours go by and nothing. A day or so later I sent an entire sleeve, nothing but the feeling that I just ate way too much sugar. 

After that I really gave up on edibles, I don't have the same issue with buds or concentrates so as mentioned it really was just not practical. Until I was _gifted _a free sample of this bag of _Doritos _600mg, label said 4 servings. Prior experiences in mind I just send the whole thing. 45 minutes later I got decent effect but it didn't stick around too long. I wish I could tell you what it was, I chalk up to some combo of tolerance and metabolism but I honestly don't know.


----------



## Low Angle Life

Also this story has been floating around all over the internet recently and deserves to be posted in this thread.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Low Angle Life said:


> Here is all I know, way back in the day friends and I would make brownies, 1 zip to 8 brownies. They would have 1 each and go comatose, I would eat 1 and nothing. Next time round I tried 2, nothing. After that I wrote off edibles and moved on. A few years later I was in CO pretty soon after they had legalized rec. Bought 3 sleeves on gummies, 10mg each, 100mgs per sleeve. Started with three thinking _hey these things are legit, I should be careful, _hours go by and nothing. A day or so later I sent an entire sleeve, nothing but the feeling that I just ate way too much sugar.
> 
> After that I really gave up on edibles, I don't have the same issue with buds or concentrates so as mentioned it really was just not practical. Until I was _gifted _a free sample of this bag of _Doritos _600mg, label said 4 servings. Prior experiences in mind I just send the whole thing. 45 minutes later I got decent effect but it didn't stick around too long. I wish I could tell you what it was, I chalk up to some combo of tolerance and metabolism but I honestly don't know.


I can't hang with you


----------



## Campgottagopee

Brownski said:


> Yes
> It’s hard to even express how glad I am that I did.


This thread prompted me to call my old ski bum buddy. We talked and laughed for over an hour. He's my buddy that I haven't seen for almost 10yrs, haven't talked with him in 10mo's or so, but after an hour we're all caught up.....lol


----------



## ScottySkis

Another HD patients who uses mjj I agree with them 1999×
Wish I could use like others due I can't use much like I used too now I need it for medical so crazy of this life keeps getting a ranger for me sorry to be negative..
Happy holidays tomorrow be another day.:

QUESTION FOR MEDICAL MJ USERS:

My current morning recipe of trying to make my brain work as a person living with Huntington's Disease: Strawberry Cough, and a "limitless" cocktail. Limitless Cocktail: 40mg of Strattera Powder + Alzheimers Med Powder + Omega 3 Oil because I have dysphagia and can't swallow pills.

I have found a few more strains that work for me too but right now Strawberry Cough, Strawberry Diesel, and Jolly Ranchers are my go tos. I can't really smoke either, but I like wax pens and MAINLY edibles. I also have pancreatic and gallbladder issues that are causing me to be really sick too, so eating has become... a luxury. If I don't have THC in me I can't hold food down.

I found that Sativas actually help me "function" better than Indicas which other HD patients seem to find not very useful. The most common thing I have heard from other medical patients would be Indicas but they give me couch lock. I would like to find some other stuff that are good for nausea and pain too but like I said I don't really like Indicas so Hybrids or Sativas would be best recommendations...

For anyone who find medical marijuana useful, do you have any other particular strains that you like?


----------



## tirolski

Low Angle Life said:


> Here is all I know, way back in the day friends and I would make brownies, 1 zip to 8 brownies. They would have 1 each and go comatose, I would eat 1 and nothing. Next time round I tried 2, nothing. After that I wrote off edibles and moved on. A few years later I was in CO pretty soon after they had legalized rec. Bought 3 sleeves on gummies, 10mg each, 100mgs per sleeve. Started with three thinking _hey these things are legit, I should be careful, _hours go by and nothing. A day or so later I sent an entire sleeve, nothing but the feeling that I just ate way too much sugar.
> 
> After that I really gave up on edibles, I don't have the same issue with buds or concentrates so as mentioned it really was just not practical. Until I was _gifted _a free sample of this bag of _Doritos _600mg, label said 4 servings. Prior experiences in mind I just send the whole thing. 45 minutes later I got decent effect but it didn't stick around too long. I wish I could tell you what it was, I chalk up to some combo of tolerance and metabolism but I honestly don't know.


Low-A-Life ya just might wanna check yer endocannabinoid levels if yer curious.
Folks “discovered” the endocannabinoid system in the 90s.
All animals have it.
Here’s a start.
_2. Are Cannabinoids in every person?_​_Cannabinoids are found in every person. What makes it different is the level of neurotransmitter that is present in a person's body. Some people don't have any or just a small amount in their bodies and some have a large concentration of it.

A study was conducted to test this theory. They took blood samples from people and then gave the participants edible marijuana to see if there would be an increase in cannabinoid levels after the consumption of the product. The results were positive for those who had low levels of neurotransmitter, but not for those who had high levels already existent in their system._

I ain’t callin ya a dummy, it’s just a simplified summary on the inter webs,








The Endocannabinoid System for Dummies - 7 Facts


With the rise of CBD and it’s massive amount of applications, including sleep, weight loss and pain relief the Endocannabinoid System has become a much more widely known system within the human body. In this guide on the Endocannabinoid System for dummies we’ll take a closer look at this system...




shredcbd.com


----------



## Low Angle Life

ScottySkis said:


> I found that Sativas actually help me "function" better than Indicas which other HD patients seem to find not very useful. The most common thing I have heard from other medical patients would be Indicas but they give me couch lock. I would like to find some other stuff that are good for nausea and pain too but like I said I don't really like Indicas so Hybrids or Sativas would be best recommendations...
> 
> For anyone who find medical marijuana useful, do you have any other particular strains that you like?


Scotty, I'm primarily a rec user but do use marijuana and cbd to treat migraines with great success. Based on what you describe it sounds like generally we are looking for very different effects. I enjoy indica, to this day the best strain I've had the fortune of trying was Tom Ford Pink Kush while out in Whistler. I later found out this strain is impossible to find outside of BC and generally is only found on Van Island. Really kind stuff if your in need of deep body relaxation after a hard day of skiing, riding or physical labor.

All that aside and by no means claiming to be an expert, Blue Dream has many of the qualities you seem to be looking for. Its definitely a hybrid but leans Sativa. Not sure if its something available through your medical supplier but after some research it might be worth checking out.


----------



## tirolski

Low Angle Life said:


> Scotty, I'm primarily a rec user but do use marijuana and cbd to treat migraines with great success. Based on what you describe it sounds like generally we are looking for very different effects. I enjoy indica, to this day the best strain I've had the fortune of trying was Tom Ford Pink Kush while out in Whistler. I later found out this strain is impossible to find outside of BC and generally is only found on Van Island. Really kind stuff if your in need of deep body relaxation after a hard day of skiing, riding or physical labor.
> 
> All that aside and by no means claiming to be an expert, Blue Dream has many of the qualities you seem to be looking for. Its definitely a hybrid but leans Sativa. Not sure if its something available through your medical supplier but after some research it might be worth checking out.


Do y'all know what the %’s & concentrations are of the different cannabinoids in the different names (strains)?
They are known to have different physiological/neurological effects. 
CBD and THC are the two main ones studied, allegedly.


----------



## Low Angle Life

tirolski said:


> Do y'all know what the %’s & concentrations are of the different cannabinoids in the different names (strains)?


All regulated cAnAbIz is required to list every compound from CBT to TAC whatever those are . Here's an example,



I don't get into the weeds about this stuff.


----------



## tirolski

Low Angle Life said:


> All regulated cAnAbIz is required to list every compound from CBT to TAC whatever those are . Here's an example,
> I don't get into the weeds about this stuff.


LA Life,
On that label there, it looks like TAC is the sum total of the others listed. Total Assayed Cannabinoids (TAC), allegedly.
The numbers listed look like they add up.
CBT is a head scratcher, could be a number of things.

Those listed are only the noids they’ve “officially” assayed for and reported on their “official” label.
There’s many more other “natural” cannabinoids and many more when they're combusted and/or metabolized. YMMV.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Ripitz

Merry Christmas trees!


----------



## sig

Not sure how i missed this thread. Good stuff here. similar to when i stumbled upon the "enjoy this thread responsibly".
i look forward to skiing with some of you this year. merry christmas trees indeed
​


----------



## 2000yroldskier

After 15 years of Med pot laws Montana dispensorys open January 1 2022 for all persons over 21. There are at least 15 retailers in the county.


----------



## Twinplanx

JTG said:


> I take it dispensaries just started opening? Yes, it’s kid in a candy store territory. It’ll still be a while before we have official dispensaries open in NY….although there are a number of smoke shops that have found creative ways to “give it away”.



I've been outa the loop for a while, and I know The Times They Are a Changing, but I was shocked when I walked into a "CBD Dispensary" on Long Island to find all kinds of buds containing THC. Not just buds either, vape products and edibles too. I was expecting cheesy CBD BS but this seemed like the real deal. I'm not much of a smoker myself anymore, but my GF was not displeased. I guess things might be different Upstate, but I wouldn't be surprised to find something similar very soon...


----------



## raisingarizona

Low Angle Life said:


> Also this story has been floating around all over the internet recently and deserves to be posted in this thread.


Legendary!


----------



## ScottySkis

Www help with this for sure in my next life lol
Sativa vs. Indica vs. Hybrids - Labeling the variations is becoming more difficult.

Find out why on #NORMLnews: https://bit.ly/3bwXdcS


----------



## tirolski

Be nice to one another and yourself.
Be careful out there.


Fentanyl found in marijuana - KillingtonZone.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

tirolski said:


> Be nice to one another and yourself.
> Be careful out there.
> 
> 
> Fentanyl found in marijuana - KillingtonZone.com


All the more reason to be a farmer and grow your own


----------



## Harvey

tirolski said:


> Be nice to one another and yourself.
> Be careful out there.
> 
> 
> Fentanyl found in marijuana - KillingtonZone.com


Tiro I'm so sorry. ?


----------



## Ripitz

tirolski said:


> Be nice to one another and yourself.
> Be careful out there.
> 
> 
> Fentanyl found in marijuana - KillingtonZone.com


I’m so sorry. I’m praying for you. ?


----------



## JTG

Harvey said:


> Tiro I'm so sorry. ?


I can’t even imagine. So sorry. Prayers you are able to find some peace.

https://www.usnews.com/news/busines...companies-warn-of-impending-industry-collapse
While the tax burden on legal weed is high, and the black market is thriving, tighter control and regulation over product being sold is worth it.


----------



## tirolski

JTG said:


> I can’t even imagine. So sorry. Prayers you are able to find some peace.


it ain’t me. We’re all well here.
Must be another "tirol skier” . There’s many tirols skiing. That one says they're in Long Island.
Haven’t set foot in LI in almost 50 years. The tip is nice.
I too feel for sorry for him and his folks,
I just came across the thread on the inter web and thought it may be useful to put a link to it in here.


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> I’m so sorry. I’m praying for you. ?


Can always use prayers but that "tirol skier" ain’t me.


----------



## tirolski

Harvey said:


> Tiro I'm so sorry. ?


Harvey, See above. It ain’t me.
Thanks for all you do on this ski-blog-forum-magazine thing. ?


----------



## JTG

tirolski said:


> Can always use prayers but that "tirol skier" ain’t me.


Glad to hear it. I thought Harvey knew something we didn’t. Still tragic for whomever that Tirol Skier is. I’ll still push the “overpay at the dispensary vs the dealer to make sure you don’t get bad shit” narrative!


----------



## Harvey

Apologies for the mistake. Glad yours are well.


----------



## Twinplanx

There is absolutely no reason to lace weed with anything. Especially fentanyl! I used to be a daily smoker, but due to random drug tests at my job I had to stop for a few years. I do partake every once in a while now, and I know I have like zero tolerance, but I feel like the average potency has increased tenfold during my hiatus. Or maybe I just smoked a lot of Dirt lol even the cheap stuff these days would have been considered Kind 10years ago IMHO. You have to be a real POS to lace weed...


----------



## Ripitz

Glad your people are safe tski. I feel for the families that have lost loved ones. It’s not easy, especially around the holidays.

It’s so unfortunate how much this bullshit has spread. That and meth are scary stuff. The link says the weed in VT wasn’t laced. I’m sure it’s happened though.

Hugs are better than drugs.









Test that detected fentanyl in marijuana inaccurate, Brattleboro police say


Police say the field test that returned a positive result for fentanyl while testing marijuana last month was inaccurate, citing new, more complete forensic laboratory results.




www.mynbc5.com


----------



## Low Angle Life

Twinplanx said:


> I've been outa the loop for a while, and I know The Times They Are a Changing, but I was shocked when I walked into a "CBD Dispensary" on Long Island to find all kinds of buds containing THC. Not just buds either, vape products and edibles too. I was expecting cheesy CBD BS but this seemed like the real deal. I'm not much of a smoker myself anymore, but my GF was not displeased. I guess things might be different Upstate, but I wouldn't be surprised to find something similar very soon...


Read up on Delta 8 THC before procuring anything from these "legal" CDB shops in NY& NJ. It's a legal THC compound often synthesized and sprayed onto otherwise THC free CDB flower. It's loophole bullshit that these "legal shops" are using to trick uneducated users into buying a product that isn't exactly what they think it is. 

That said some of these shops are flying in the face of the law and straight up selling the real deal which at this point is still 100% illegal on a rec basis here in NJ and NY. This half in half out legalized bullshit here in NY and NJ is allowing for horrid grey market practices that are really going to cause more harm than good and leave a bad legacy. All the more reason for full force Federal legalization. Know your grower or buy legit med or rec, and never go near grey market concentrates, its most likely not fentanyl but its also most definitely no what you think it is.


----------



## tirolski

Alcohol's prohibition had tainting problems too.


----------



## ScottySkis

Brattleboro's disproven fentanyl-pot reports highlight hazy issue


For years, law enforcement nationwide has made claims of marijuana laced with fentanyl, usually in the name of public health and based off of trace evidence.




www.sentinelsource.com


----------



## Twinplanx

Low Angle Life said:


> Read up on Delta 8 THC before procuring anything from these "legal" CDB shops in NY& NJ. It's a legal THC compound often synthesized and sprayed onto otherwise THC free CDB flower. It's loophole bullshit that these "legal shops" are using to trick uneducated users into buying a product that isn't exactly what they think it is.
> 
> That said some of these shops are flying in the face of the law and straight up selling the real deal which at this point is still 100% illegal on a rec basis here in NJ and NY. This half in half out legalized bullshit here in NY and NJ is allowing for horrid grey market practices that are really going to cause more harm than good and leave a bad legacy. All the more reason for full force Federal legalization. Know your grower or buy legit med or rec, and never go near grey market concentrates, its most likely not fentanyl but its also most definitely no what you think it is.




Interesting, I saw a flyer for one of the smoke shops on the local Indian Reservation with something about Delta 8. I will look into this. I don't know everything, but I know it's Delta 9! lol I should of known it was too good to be true...


----------



## G.ski

ScottySkis said:


> Brattleboro's disproven fentanyl-pot reports highlight hazy issue
> 
> 
> For years, law enforcement nationwide has made claims of marijuana laced with fentanyl, usually in the name of public health and based off of trace evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sentinelsource.com


Thanks Scotty I was going to post this. Brattleboro PD had to backtrack on the "Fentanyl in Pot" story.


----------



## Campgottagopee

Twinplanx said:


> There is absolutely no reason to lace weed with anything. Especially fentanyl! I used to be a daily smoker, but due to random drug tests at my job I had to stop for a few years. I do partake every once in a while now, and I know I have like zero tolerance, but I feel like the average potency has increased tenfold during my hiatus. Or maybe I just smoked a lot of Dirt lol even the cheap stuff these days would have been considered Kind 10years ago IMHO. You have to be a real POS to lace weed...


Rt on 
When is the last time anyone has bad weed. It's almost impossible to get dirt weed these days. At least that's been my experience.


----------



## ScottySkis

Doctors agree with us lol









Survey: Over 70 Percent of US Physicians Believe Cannabis Has Medical Value - NORML


A supermajority of US physicians say that cannabis is medicinal, and over one-quarter have recommended it to their patients.




norml.org


----------



## raisingarizona

tirolski said:


> Be nice to one another and yourself.
> Be careful out there.
> 
> 
> Fentanyl found in marijuana - KillingtonZone.com





Campgottagopee said:


> Rt on
> When is the last time anyone has bad weed. It's almost impossible to get dirt weed these days. At least that's been my experience.


Stupid kids scamming younger stupid kids maybe? Doubtful and if it were it would be a weird, isolated event. 

But yeah, there’s too much high quality product everywhere and generally from close friends I’ve never felt better about what I’m getting a hold of.


----------



## raisingarizona

G.ski said:


> Thanks Scotty I was going to post this. Brattleboro PD had to backtrack on the "Fentanyl in Pot" story.


The whole idea of dealers lacing pot with fentanyl is silly. 

That’s all I care to comment on that.


----------



## witch hobble

WTF…….I never check in on the off topic anymore. Totally missed this.


----------



## tirolski

witch hobble said:


> WTF…….I never check in on the off topic anymore. Totally missed this.


WTF Witch. Are ya braggin or complainin?


----------



## ScottySkis

Sure we no this about stoners lol

If you're wondering how #legalization has affected the number of motor vehicle trauma intakes, there's a study on that. "

Read more from #NORMLNews: https://bit.ly/3fXRSh8


----------



## raisingarizona




----------



## ScottySkis

Miracle plant it Absolutely is watch CNN had special last night on cannabis make huge improvement on kids with autism.
Can we normalize #marijuana over medicine? Over half of the people in a survey said they're already doing it. Get the details from #NORMLNews: https://bit.ly/36UMiaH

A team of Dutch researchers surveyed over 2,800 medical #cannabis consumers. Over half of respondents (56 percent) reported using cannabis “for the purpose of replacing a prescribed drug.”


----------



## raisingarizona

Micro dosing gummy’s definitely helps with my anxiety and ADD.


----------



## Ripitz

raisingarizona said:


> Micro dosing gummy’s definitely helps with my anxiety and ADD.


+1


----------



## Campgottagopee

Low Angle Life said:


> Here is all I know, way back in the day friends and I would make brownies, 1 zip to 8 brownies. They would have 1 each and go comatose, I would eat 1 and nothing. Next time round I tried 2, nothing. After that I wrote off edibles and moved on. A few years later I was in CO pretty soon after they had legalized rec. Bought 3 sleeves on gummies, 10mg each, 100mgs per sleeve. Started with three thinking _hey these things are legit, I should be careful, _hours go by and nothing. A day or so later I sent an entire sleeve, nothing but the feeling that I just ate way too much sugar.
> 
> After that I really gave up on edibles, I don't have the same issue with buds or concentrates so as mentioned it really was just not practical. Until I was _gifted _a free sample of this bag of _Doritos _600mg, label said 4 servings. Prior experiences in mind I just send the whole thing. 45 minutes later I got decent effect but it didn't stick around too long. I wish I could tell you what it was, I chalk up to some combo of tolerance and metabolism but I honestly don't know.


This is for you!!









Weighing In At 850 Pounds, A Massachusetts Bakery Created The World’s Largest Pot Brownie


A RIFF on what country is really about.




www.whiskeyriff.com


----------



## Low Angle Life

Too many sweets already this holiday season, those bakers all seem VERY happy for some reason, I guess making edibles all day isn't a bad gig.


----------



## ScottySkis

? ? high how it actually works:"From the article: 
"We found that acute exercise consistently boosted endocannabinoid levels across studies. The effects were most consistent for a chemical messenger known as anandamide – the so-called “bliss” molecule, which was named, in part, for its positive effects on mood.

Interestingly, we observed this exercise-related boost in endocannabinoids across different types of exercise, including running, swimming and weightlifting, and across individuals with and without preexisting health conditions. 
[....]
There are still a lot of questions about the links between endocannabinoids and beneficial effects from exercise. For example, we didn’t see consistent effects for how a chronic exercise regimen, such as a six-week cycling program, might affect resting endocannabinoid levels. Likewise, it isn’t yet clear what the minimum amount of exercise is to get a boost in endocannabinoids, and how .








The ‘Runner’s High’ May Result From Molecules Called Cannabinoids – The Body’s Own Version of THC and CBD - Neuroscience News


New findings reveal exercise increases levels of endocannabinoids in the body. The findings may explain some of the beneficial effects of exercise on the brain and body.



neurosciencenews.com


----------



## raisingarizona

ScottySkis said:


> ? ? high how it actually works:"From the article:
> "We found that acute exercise consistently boosted endocannabinoid levels across studies. The effects were most consistent for a chemical messenger known as anandamide – the so-called “bliss” molecule, which was named, in part, for its positive effects on mood.
> 
> Interestingly, we observed this exercise-related boost in endocannabinoids across different types of exercise, including running, swimming and weightlifting, and across individuals with and without preexisting health conditions.
> [....]
> There are still a lot of questions about the links between endocannabinoids and beneficial effects from exercise. For example, we didn’t see consistent effects for how a chronic exercise regimen, such as a six-week cycling program, might affect resting endocannabinoid levels. Likewise, it isn’t yet clear what the minimum amount of exercise is to get a boost in endocannabinoids, and how .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ‘Runner’s High’ May Result From Molecules Called Cannabinoids – The Body’s Own Version of THC and CBD - Neuroscience News
> 
> 
> New findings reveal exercise increases levels of endocannabinoids in the body. The findings may explain some of the beneficial effects of exercise on the brain and body.
> 
> 
> 
> neurosciencenews.com


I’ll go ahead and collect some data on this tomorrow Scotty. We are at the end of a 78 inch cycle with 11 inches Friday night with all the big lifts kept on wind hold all day today. Tomorrow’s forecast is to be clear, calm and sunny with a high of 31 and a high chance of a wind buffed wonderland. If that all works out it will likely become a 30mg kind of day.


----------



## ScottySkis

I watch easy Rider
With good coffee and legal cbd from my local head shop nice way to enjoy day with no cable yet because of the new appointment and remember going ski in past
Mj is Mircale plant all Amzing parts of her I very lucky I got to find out through mj being good human and being good friend and family
My life definitely would had been much worse with her in it for 25 years approximately with major mental illness even though I barley use the whole herb anymore because of my financial and live in housing for mental illness and substance abuse which was mostly cannabis and little Cok that I stopped over decade ago little alcohol but pot was always best and most useful for me so hopefully the rest of the world realize this yesterday


----------



## tirolski

Hotty Toddy y’all.








Researchers Study Cannabis Pain Relief with $1.37 Million Grant - Ole Miss News


OXFORD, Miss. – Three researchers from the University of Mississippi School of Pharmacy have been awarded a $1.37 million grant from the National Institute on Drug Abuse, as their research focuses on reducing HIV-related pain through cannabis. Nicole Ashpole, Mahmoud ElSohly and Jason Paris are...




news.olemiss.edu


----------



## ScottySkis

I will watch this tomorrow
The New York State Cannabis Control Board will hold a public meeting of the
Board at 1:00 p.m. on Tuesday, January 25, 2022 via real-time live streaming. The public is able to observe
this meeting from a mobile device or computer on our live webcast:



https://players.brightcove.net/2886492229001/default_default/index.html?videoId=6193803479001



Additional information can be found here: https://cannabis.ny.gov/.

Agenda

• Call to Order
• Welcome & Chair Remarks
• Approval of Meeting Minutes from December 16, 2021 Board Meeting
• Consideration of Delegation of Hiring Authority
• Consideration of Service-Level Agreement for OCM Call Center
• Discussion of Proposed Social and Economic Equity Fund
• Executive Director Report
• Adjourn
• Executive Session


----------



## ScottySkis

Banking Activity Increases In States That Legalize Marijuana, Study Finds: "Altogether our results indicate that deposits and loans increased for banks after recreational cannabis legalization."









Banking Activity Increases In States That Legalize Marijuana, Study Finds


While marijuana businesses often struggle to find banks that are willing to take them on as clients due to risks caused by the ongoing federal prohibition of cannabis, a new study found that banking activity actually increases in states that legalize marijuana. The research doesn’t make a direct...




www.marijuanamoment.net


----------



## ScottySkis

From the OCM:
"It is with great pleasure that the Office of Cannabis Management officially invites you to attend Cannabis Conversations, a series of 11 regional discussions across the state about cannabis legalization – including one in Spanish. We are extremely excited as we undertake our first public outreach, introduce ourselves to New Yorkers, and start the conversation to inform them about the legalization law, health and safety, and goals to build an inclusive, equitable new industry. We’ll be responding to questions, too."

Registration link : https://ocmeventsny.eventbrite.com/


----------



## ScottySkis

Tea and strong mjj inside tea makes for good morning from awesome shop in maa 
Just figured out use ggod portion of thcc in caffeinated tea actually works
????????


----------



## tirolski

Hotty Toddy y’all. 
And the Rebels beat LSU in hoops last night in Baton Rouge.








New Center Advances Medical Cannabis Science, Education - Ole Miss News


OXFORD, Miss. – The University of Mississippi is home to a new center that will prioritize resources toward patient and public safety on the medicinal use of cannabis. The National Center for Cannabis Research and Education will foster and conduct scientific research, data analysis, education...




news.olemiss.edu


----------



## Ripitz

Berkshire billboard


----------



## tirolski

Ripitz said:


> Berkshire billboard
> View attachment 12819


Target marketing FTW


----------



## tirolski

Meanwhile in Oregonia.








Pot busts in Southern Oregon exceed $2.7 billion


Police in four Southern Oregon counties found illegal marijuana with an estimated black market value of $2.78 billion in 2021 — a figure that reveals the daunting scale of organized criminal activity ...




www.mailtribune.com


----------



## MC2




----------



## raisingarizona

tirolski said:


> Meanwhile in Oregonia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pot busts in Southern Oregon exceed $2.7 billion
> 
> 
> Police in four Southern Oregon counties found illegal marijuana with an estimated black market value of $2.78 billion in 2021 — a figure that reveals the daunting scale of organized criminal activity ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mailtribune.com


It’s hard to justify going fully legit when the government wants so much from legal growers. When the “criminals” say the government are the real gangsters they aren’t exactly wrong. 

States that haven’t legalized flower aren’t helping.


----------



## Campgottagopee

raisingarizona said:


> It’s hard to justify going fully legit when the government wants so much from legal growers. When the “criminals” say the government are the real gangsters they aren’t exactly wrong.
> 
> States that haven’t legalized flower aren’t helping.


I'm sticking with farming and black market


----------



## Sbob




----------



## gorgonzola

I built PA’s first dispensary and when we were reviewing security systems the concerns were outside theft, employee theft and the feds …..


----------



## x10003q

Sbob said:


>



Disgusting greedy fcks. The Governor of CA needs to rain holy hell down onto that Sheriff.


----------



## ScottySkis

2022 is the year to become a #NORML Member! 

Your support helps ensure responsible consumers are represented in the political process and powers our movement to end prohibition once and for all.

Join today: https://bit.ly/3G14mis


----------



## Campgottagopee

raisingarizona said:


> When the “criminals” say the government are the real gangsters they aren’t exactly wrong.



This would be a great bumper sticker, tee-shirt, or something.


----------



## MC2

raisingarizona said:


> . When the “criminals” say the government are the real gangsters they aren’t exactly wrong.
> .


I got a graph!


----------



## raisingarizona

MC2 said:


> I got a graph!
> View attachment 12867


Yes! Matt to the rescue! 😂


----------



## Sbob

x10003q said:


> Disgusting greedy fcks. The Governor of CA needs to rain holy hell down onto that Sheriff.


I say punk them next time, pack bags full of Monopoly money and load the truck , have the cash picked up by helicopter next time . Sheriff has jurisdiction in the air .


----------



## ScottySkis

_Cbd bud and red wine nice buzz similar to mj not fully but still fun combo_


----------



## ScottySkis

I watch this tomorrow I have nothing better to due:
Thursday February 17, 2022 – The New York State Cannabis Control Board will hold a public meeting of the Board at 11:00 a.m. on Thursday, February 17, 2022 via real-time live streaming. The public is able to observe this meeting from a mobile device or computer on our live webcast:



https://players.brightcove.net/2886492229001/default_default/index.html?videoId=6193803479001



Videos and transcripts of the meeting will be posted on our website following the meeting.

Additional information can be found here: https://cannabis.ny.gov/.

i. Call to Order
ii. Welcome and Opening Remarks
iii. Approval of Meeting Minutes from January 25, 2022 Board
Meeting
iv. Consideration of Medical Cannabis Program Regulations
v. Consideration of Consultant to Advise on Policy Development
vi. Executive Director Report
vii. Executive Session
viii. Adjourn


----------



## tirolski

Take good notes.


----------



## tirolski

This thread could use a classic movie.
"Purely fictional" it says.
Times were tough in '36.


----------



## ScottySkis

Researchers with the University of California, Los Angeles compared in-hospital mortality outcomes in a cohort of over 141,000 trauma patients. Consistent with other data, they reported that patients with a history of cannabis use were less likely to die while hospitalized than were patients with similar injuries but no evidence of recent marijuana exposure. 

Read more on #NORMLNews: https://bit.ly/3BogUj4


----------



## ScottySkis

Mjj finally being sold in NY way to much Gov bull shit for to long at least it start
#NewYork: Governor Kathy Hochul signed legislation into law this week authorizing state-licensed hemp growers to obtain temporary licenses to commercially cultivate and process cannabis for the state’s forthcoming adult-use market.








New York: Governor Signs Legislation Expediting Adult-Use Cannabis Production and Manufacturing - NORML


Despite the law’s passage, there still exists no explicit timetable for when adult-use retail sales will begin in New York.




norml.org


----------



## tirolski

$cience








Stoned on the Slopes: How Does Marijuana Affect Skiing and Snowboarding?


You still need to make it down the mountain.




www.westword.com


----------



## raisingarizona

I read males that are regular marijuana smokers gain .75 inches on penis length over their first three years of use.


----------



## raisingarizona

tirolski said:


> $cience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stoned on the Slopes: How Does Marijuana Affect Skiing and Snowboarding?
> 
> 
> You still need to make it down the mountain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.westword.com


My edits are completely made while…….HIGH AF.


----------



## tirolski

raisingarizona said:


> My edits are completely made while…….HIGH AF.


$cience oftentimes accepts extraordinary individuals for further study.
Ya could be contender.


----------



## raisingarizona

tirolski said:


> $cience oftentimes accepts extraordinary individuals for further study.
> Ya could be contender.


I’m glad you didn’t leave. 

I’m not wired correctly or at least what’s considered “normal”

I don’t think this sort of wiring is that uncommon for diehard skiers though. 😁


----------



## tirolski

raisingarizona said:


> I’m glad you didn’t leave.


Just the wore out new normal thingy 🍺 for now
I’ve got food in the fridge older than that thread.


raisingarizona said:


> I’m not wired correctly or at least what’s considered “normal”
> 
> I don’t think this sort of wiring is that uncommon for diehard skiers though. 😁


It’s like those dang Mount Wobegon skiers & boarders.


----------



## witch hobble

I made this meme because it’s a funny format, but honestly I have not had this experience. I don’t know if it is 30 years of regular reefer smoking has built tolerance, or maybe I haven’t had the right product? I could eat handfuls of 10 mg gummies and it still creeps in and creeps out. The high never feels quite as high as smoking…..which has a time and place, don’t get me wrong.


----------



## raisingarizona

witch hobble said:


> View attachment 13315
> I made this meme because it’s a funny format, but honestly I have not had this experience. I don’t know if it is 30 years of regular reefer smoking has built tolerance, or maybe I haven’t had the right product? I could eat handfuls of 10 mg gummies and it still creeps in and creeps out. The high never feels quite as high as smoking…..which has a time and place, don’t get me wrong.


You’re a god damn mad man, savage even. I’ve never heard anyone say that about edibles 😂


----------



## witch hobble

raisingarizona said:


> You’re a god damn mad man, savage even. I’ve never heard anyone say that about edibles 😂


If I want my brain to dissolve into the music I’m listening to, the slow onset edible thing just doesn’t work for me. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## raisingarizona

witch hobble said:


> If I want my brain to dissolve into the music I’m listening to, the slow onset edible thing just doesn’t work for me. 🤷🏼‍♂️


This is fair.


----------



## witch hobble




----------



## Campgottagopee

raisingarizona said:


> You’re a god damn mad man, savage even. I’ve never heard anyone say that about edibles 😂


This is what I'm thinking too.
Those things rip, imo. Kick my ass iffin I'm not careful. Ive lost like 3hrs before....lol


----------



## witch hobble

Campgottagopee said:


> Ive lost like 3hrs before....lol


Life is long…..a little mystery is good.


----------



## raisingarizona

I bit of time traveling is good for the soul 😁


----------



## Ripitz

Sometimes you gotta step outta the office.


----------



## ScottySkis

Happy st patty gren herb day


----------



## ScottySkis

Finally get close to something that should had never been illegally maybe the thread I started on AZ title can be changed to mj fully legal for everyone before year 2525lol








House Lawmakers Approve Legislation to End Federal Marijuana Prohibition - NORML


“It is long overdue that we stop punishing adults for using a substance that is objectively safer than alcohol, and that we work to address the disparate negative impacts that prohibition has inflicted on our most vulnerable individuals and marginalized communities for nearly a century."




norml.org


----------



## ScottySkis

Then lunch be sweet mjj ediblesss that I got from market place on Facebook that got delivery yesterday


----------



## tirolski

New York Regulators Approve First Round Of Marijuana Cultivation Licenses And Revise Medical Cannabis Home Grow Rules


New York regulators on Thursday voted to grant conditional marijuana cultivation licenses to a number of hemp businesses as one of the first steps toward ensuring an adequate supply of cannabis when the state’s adult-use market launches later this year. And separately, the Cannabis Control Board...




www.marijuanamoment.net


----------



## ScottySkis

'Magic mushroom' compound creates a hyper-connected brain to treat depression


Psychedelic helped people with depression break out of rigid, negative patterns of thinking.




www.livescience.com


----------



## tirolski

Tunes for another 420.


----------



## ScottySkis

I got lucky my edibles that was supposed come on Friday came today I know in hour or so if good Hoppe


----------



## tirolski

Folks are meeting again.


----------



## ScottySkis

Just tried new brownie source from Facebook I know soon if I ate to much of it lol


----------



## tirolski

That’s a lot of miracle grow.








With $247M investment, Chestertown cannabis enterprise Etain now poised for growth


CHESTERTOWN | A Canadian venture-capital firm is partnering with Scott's Miracle-Gro to invest heavily into Etain, a cannabis operation in northern Warren County.




suncommunitynews.com


----------



## Campgottagopee

With weed being legal it's fun watching my old drug dealer dropping his prices!!


----------



## jasonwx

i read dealers are doing more biz then ever in legal markets..The stupid ass state has taxed the weed so high, it's cheaper to buy illegally ..


----------



## raisingarizona

jasonwx said:


> i read dealers are doing more biz then ever in legal markets..The stupid ass state has taxed the weed so high, it's cheaper to buy illegally ..


My guy moved away unfortunately. I went to the dispensary last week and got 500mg of gummies for 75 bucks, that’s not that bad really but my guy was selling me three times that amount for 30.


----------



## x10003q

jasonwx said:


> i read dealers are doing more biz then ever in legal markets..The stupid ass state has taxed the weed so high, it's cheaper to buy illegally ..


Except you do not know what you are getting. At this point of my life I can afford to get vetted MJ. If it was legal when I had no money I still would have paid for the regulated MJ.


----------



## Campgottagopee

x10003q said:


> Except you do not know what you are getting. At this point of my life I can afford to get vetted MJ. If it was legal when I had no money I still would have paid for the regulated MJ.


Lots of truth here.
I really enjoy the variety a dispensary gives you. Talk about a kid in a candy store!


----------



## raisingarizona

x10003q said:


> Except you do not know what you are getting. At this point of my life I can afford to get vetted MJ. If it was legal when I had no money I still would have paid for the regulated MJ.


I trusted my guy


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> Lots of truth here.
> I really enjoy the variety a dispensary gives you. Talk about a kid in a candy store!


Carl Spackler had his own.


----------



## tirolski

New York state’s 1st legal cannabis cultivations are underway


Legal marijuana farms, like Tap Root Fields and 4 Erratic Farm, in New York state are starting to harvest their first crop.



dailyorange.com




It’s nice to have good neighbors.


----------



## tirolski

tirolski said:


> The article makes it sound like his wife tried to get him help.
> Valdez Alaska isn’t known as a great place for mental health support if ya have a problem.


Dean Cummings found not guilty on all charges.








Top Skier Acquitted of Murdering Man During Sales Negotiation Gone Wrong


New Mexico jurors have acquitted a top skier of murdering a man with whom he was doing business.




lawandcrime.com




He had to spend the time in the clink though that he’ll never get back.
He admitted to shooting someone, but the jury must’ve figured it was self defense.
Stay safe out there folks.


----------



## Woodski12

Legal... except for those pesky federal laws of course.


----------



## Ripitz

Damn ski towns…








Colorado Legalizes Psychedelic Plants and Fungi: Ski Towns Largely to Thank - SnowBrains


The citizens of Colorado are no strangers to facing controversial propositions on their ballots: in 2014 they were the first state to legalize marijuana and in 2019 the use of psilocybin was decriminalized in the city of Denver. The 2022 midterms have come and gone, and Colorado faced yet...




snowbrains.com


----------



## raisingarizona

It’s the season.


----------



## tirolski

raisingarizona said:


> It’s the season.
> View attachment 16421


Be careful with that there Polar Black Cherry calorie-free seltzer. It could make ya pee. Ya gotta stay hydrated.


----------



## tirolski

Willie likes weed and to tell stories with his songs.


----------



## 2000yroldskier

Thanks for that. R E K is great. My all time favorite song.


----------



## tirolski

2000yroldskier said:


> Thanks for that. R E K is great. My all time favorite song.


I heard The Highwaymen’s cover of The Road Goes on Forever first on a CD my friend gave me for Christmas on trip up to go Gore in his truck.
Never heard the accompanying story REK told till today...


----------



## 2000yroldskier

"Shari was a waitress"


----------



## tirolski

2000yroldskier said:


> "Shari was a waitress"


Since ya forced me into this.


----------



## tirolski

ScottySkis said:


> ? ? high how it actually works:"From the article:
> "We found that acute exercise consistently boosted endocannabinoid levels across studies. The effects were most consistent for a chemical messenger known as anandamide – the so-called “bliss” molecule, which was named, in part, for its positive effects on mood.
> 
> Interestingly, we observed this exercise-related boost in endocannabinoids across different types of exercise, including running, swimming and weightlifting, and across individuals with and without preexisting health conditions.
> [....]
> There are still a lot of questions about the links between endocannabinoids and beneficial effects from exercise. For example, we didn’t see consistent effects for how a chronic exercise regimen, such as a six-week cycling program, might affect resting endocannabinoid levels. Likewise, it isn’t yet clear what the minimum amount of exercise is to get a boost in endocannabinoids, and how .


This is a short interview of the dude who first discovered cannabinoid receptor(s) and also anandamide.





“_I think they should just legalize it and let people grow it as they please...”, _Bill said_.

“I liked making the word up. That was the most fun part. Ananda is the saki word for happiness or bliss.”, _William stated.


----------



## Campgottagopee

We're infested with roaches at the A18 cabin.


----------



## tirolski

Campgottagopee said:


> We're infested with roaches at the A18 cabin.
> View attachment 16685


Don’t litter.


----------



## x10003q

Campgottagopee said:


> We're infested with roaches at the A18 cabin.
> View attachment 16685


However, they seem well controlled......


----------



## Ripitz

NY's 1st Legal Cannabis Dispensary Opens in Manhattan Today: What to Know — NBC New York


The first legal dispensary for recreational marijuana in New York is set to open Dec. 29, marking a long-awaited launch of a cannabis industry that could become one of the country's most lucrative.




apple.news


----------



## Tjf1967

Ripitz said:


> NY's 1st Legal Cannabis Dispensary Opens in Manhattan Today: What to Know — NBC New York
> 
> 
> The first legal dispensary for recreational marijuana in New York is set to open Dec. 29, marking a long-awaited launch of a cannabis industry that could become one of the country's most lucrative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple.news


You watch all these former convicts will open their shops. Started with grants... Keep them till the covenant runs out and sell for major profits and walk away millionaires. Who says crime doesn't pay?


----------



## jasonwx

Tjf1967 said:


> You watch all these former convicts will open their shops. Started with grants... Keep them till the covenant runs out and sell for major profits and walk away millionaires. Who says crime doesn't pay?


insanity, that you need to be a former convict to open a weed shop in ny...just insane


----------



## tirolski

Tjf1967 said:


> You watch all these former convicts will open their shops. Started with grants... Keep them till the covenant runs out and sell for major profits and walk away millionaires. Who says crime doesn't pay?


Some of em aren’t actually convicts.
Sweet D., Dennis Duval, was police chief for Cuse for a bit then went into pot bidness.
Some folks felt left out are suing.
Lawyers will win as usual, then probably go burn one.








NY court rules $600M lawsuit against cannabis producer can proceed


SYRACUSE (TNS) — A $600 million lawsuit against multistate cannabis operator Acreage Holdings and others will move forward after a New York State Supreme Court ruling against a defendants’ motion




www.oleantimesherald.com


----------



## Benny Profane

jasonwx said:


> No surprise, that you need to be a connected, bribing rich white guy to open a weed shop in Mass. ...typical


FIFY

I agree it's a little nuts that felons are favored for initial licenses, but, it's also nuts that well capitalized white non felons are profiting from a business that just twenty years ago put millions of people of color in jail for a very long time.


----------

